
House of Cards season three is on Netflix right now - antr
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/11/8021935/house-of-cards-season-three-is-on-netflix-right-now
======
rey12rey
_" Update: And it's gone. If you've opened the page, don't hit refresh — trust
us. According to a statement from Netflix (via CNBC), this early tease was
caused by a 'bug in the system.'"_

